# Tip of the Day: Hit a High Draw



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

THE PROBLEM:
You're faced with a solid 230-yard carry over a waste area, and your average drive is about 240 yards—with roll. You're about 10 yards short of a perfect drive. Should you just swing a little harder? Nope. Follow these keys.

THE SOLUTION:
This situation calls for a high draw, which in turn requires a wide, shallow swing path. Place the ball forward in your stance, off your left armpit, which will allow you to take greater advantage of the upward path of your driver at impact, and close your stance about an inch to invite a right-to-left ball flight. 

To read the rest of the tip, go to Golf.com


----------

